# road noise-tire- sound deadening



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Does anyone experience loud road noise with 2019 SEL-P R line 4 motion? when i have my car in for service dealership give me a 2019 SE that is much quieter. is it because i have 20inch rim or the hankook tire came with my car is not good?. 

Does anyone know any quieter tire for the 20 inch rim? will it help to replace it? i have 18000miles on the tire now.

Has anyone done sound deadening? does it help and cost? i found some dynamat thing on google.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

It's the 20" rims. You could always buy tires with foam in them. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

D3Audi said:


> It's the 20" rims.....


the size of the wheel has no effect on road noise. The tire is the creator of road noise.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> It's the 20" rims. You could always buy tires with foam in them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


continental conti silent is the only foam tire i know and its only for tesla not available for other right ?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Wheel size definitely makes a difference. In vcds there's a lot of changes that can be make to the haldex control that makes the car louder or quieter as well... Not sure if those settings would be different, but you could code it quieter, just less responsive AWD.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

1054521247 said:


> continental conti silent is the only foam tire i know and its only for tesla not available for other right ?


Some Audi's get them also, and Michelin makes them also (and many Tesla's get them as well)

An example:

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...ar=2018&autoModel=Tiguan 4MOTION&autoModClar=


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

should i change to a smaller rims then? im also looking around for Michelin Primacy MXM4 vs pirelli cinturato p7 plus


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

As mentioned above, the noise is a combination of the heavier 20" wheels, plus the high performance tires. High perf tires are pretty much always louder due to tread pattern and material. I'll say though that the Hankooks on my Tiguan are not even a fraction as loud as the mud tires on my Jeep.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

1054521247 said:


> should i change to a smaller rims then? im also looking around for Michelin Primacy MXM4 vs pirelli cinturato p7 plus


If you live in the northwest I'll trade you for my factory 18"s 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

1054521247 said:


> should i change to a smaller rims then? im also looking around for Michelin Primacy MXM4 vs pirelli cinturato p7 plus


Had both. MXM4 on Saab and Pirelli on Passat. Liked them both, but MXM4 became loud toward the end of life.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

1054521247 said:


> Does anyone experience loud road noise with 2019 SEL-P R line 4 motion? when i have my car in for service dealership give me a 2019 SE that is much quieter. is it because i have 20inch rim or the hankook tire came with my car is not good?.
> 
> Does anyone know any quieter tire for the 20 inch rim? will it help to replace it? i have 18000miles on the tire now.
> 
> Has anyone done sound deadening? does it help and cost? i found some dynamat thing on google.



A few months after owning my 2018 SEL-P I wound up replacing all four tires. It shipped with Continentals and I replaced them with Pirellis, the difference in road noise was like upgrading an entire class of vehicle. It's not funny how loud the Conties were and how much quieter the Pirelli are at the same size/wheel/etc.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

gerardrjj said:


> A few months after owning my 2018 SEL-P I wound up replacing all four tires. It shipped with Continentals and I replaced them with Pirellis, the difference in road noise was like upgrading an entire class of vehicle. It's not funny how loud the Conties were and how much quieter the Pirelli are at the same size/wheel/etc.


What type of Pirelli tires did you get? One of the OEM tires for Tiguan is Pirelli Scorpion Verde which is what I have and I think they're relatively quiet tires. I wonder if they're noticeably quieter than the Conti OEMs. They're certainly quieter than the Hankook S1 Noble2 tires.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

dragonpalm said:


> What type of Pirelli tires did you get? One of the OEM tires for Tiguan is Pirelli Scorpion Verde which is what I have and I think they're relatively quiet tires. I wonder if they're noticeably quieter than the Conti OEMs. They're certainly quieter than the Hankook S1 Noble2 tires.


I did get the Scorpion Verde. I think the Pirelli may be ever so slightly less sticky in turns than the Continentals where but the overall ride quality is so much better that I just don't care.

I don't recall the model of the OEM Continentals. It was the third set of Continental tires I've owned and been disappointed with, but I've loved each Pirelli or Michelin set


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> I did get the Scorpion Verde. I think the Pirelli may be ever so slightly less sticky in turns than the Continentals where but the overall ride quality is so much better that I just don't care.
> 
> I don't recall the model of the OEM Continentals. It was the third set of Continental tires I've owned and been disappointed with, but I've loved each Pirelli or Michelin set


Not thrilled with the Contis. They dont handle great and the ride is...eh. I have a steering wheel shimmy over 70 and yes, Ive had them road force balanced.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

gerardrjj said:


> I did get the Scorpion Verde. I think the Pirelli may be ever so slightly less sticky in turns than the Continentals where but the overall ride quality is so much better that I just don't care.
> 
> I don't recall the model of the OEM Continentals. It was the third set of Continental tires I've owned and been disappointed with, but I've loved each Pirelli or Michelin set


I just find it weird that VW would choose OEM tires that perform so drastically different (in this case quietness and comfort). I always disregarded tires when buying new cars because I assumed all tires for a certain model would be equal but now I guess selecting the right tires is as important as the right model/trim.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

rkfast said:


> Not thrilled with the Contis. They dont handle great and the ride is...eh. I have a steering wheel shimmy over 70 and yes, Ive had them road force balanced.


If you use a flashlight and shine it around the sidewall of the tire, like you're "driving" the light around the tire, you'll find that each of the OEM Contis has a depression in the sidewall like there was a zip tie or clamp around the tire while it was still malleable. I recall finding this by acceident but there's a thread that was discussing it as well. Both VW and Continental say it is normal and expected, and they won't be replaced.

Thinking about it, I think the Pirelli must be handling better; I only drove the Contis stock and most of the driving with the Pirelli has been with a JB4 installed and in map 2 or 3, so I'm powering through turns harder than I could have with the OEMs installed. So ignore my comment about the Pirelli being less sticky.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> If you use a flashlight and shine it around the sidewall of the tire, like you're "driving" the light around the tire, you'll find that each of the OEM Contis has a depression in the sidewall like there was a zip tie or clamp around the tire while it was still malleable. I recall finding this by acceident but there's a thread that was discussing it as well. Both VW and Continental say it is normal and expected, and they won't be replaced.
> 
> Thinking about it, I think the Pirelli must be handling better; I only drove the Contis stock and most of the driving with the Pirelli has been with a JB4 installed and in map 2 or 3, so I'm powering through turns harder than I could have with the OEMs installed. So ignore my comment about the Pirelli being less sticky.


Yup. 

Not sure if these depressions are causing my issues and the shake is very slight but it does seem ridiculous that a tire would have this.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rkfast said:


> ....but it does seem ridiculous that a tire would have this.


So, what is your expertise in tire manufacturer.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Anyone here try dynamat? Notice any differences?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

1054521247 said:


> ....Does anyone know any quieter tire for the 20 inch rim? will it help to replace it? i have 18000miles on the tire now......


Was the sound the same when the vehicle was new? 18k is a lot of miles for the tires, may be needing replacement.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

MrSmith4 said:


> Anyone here try dynamat? Notice any differences?



Yes, I've used it before on my Jetta and Rabbit and lowered the noise by about 3dBs but on my particular Tiguan, I don't need it.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

It could be quieter inside, no matter what the tire. I have the OEM 17" Giti and they can transmit some noise through the floor depending on the road surface. Not terrible, but sound insulation would help.


----------



## shinerb (Apr 3, 2012)

*Giti*



PZ said:


> It could be quieter inside, no matter what the tire. I have the OEM 17" Giti and they can transmit some noise through the floor depending on the road surface. Not terrible, but sound insulation would help.


I'm curious if you drove another 17" Tiguan that had a different brand tire during your test drive? I test drove one and noticed the exact same thing and it had the 17" Giti tires on it.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I only did a few miles on the highway for the test in a 2018 model. Not enough to pick out tire noises over different surfaces. On some roads the Giti tires are quiet, but the road noise transmits even when the tires were quieter.


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

20" wheels won't help, but OEM tires usually aren't great. Had pro contact conti's on the Tig and my Golf. They are just loud and hard.

I know the Conti DWS is known to have a complaint sidewall and quiet ride. That has been my experience with them on our 5 series with 18" wheels. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

